
Sci-hub fined again - grey_shirts
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/piracy-site-for-science-research-dinged-again-in-court-this-time-for-4-8m/
======
zaarn
>And the order gives other legal fodder as well. It says that the Chemical
Society may demand that "Internet search engines, Web hosting and Internet
service providers, domain name registrars, and domain name registries, cease
facilitating access" to Sci-Hub.

I wonder if SciHub has setup a Tor Service... would atleast prevent takedowns
when the US inevitably enacts some sort of censorship on the site. I'd rather
not have that happen, I do like the service provided by SciHub. (I'm sometimes
to lazy to log into my Universities VPN to bypass paywalls)

~~~
eesmith
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sci-Hub](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sci-Hub)
says "It can also be accessed by directly entering the IP address
(80.82.77.83), or through a .onion Tor Hidden Service (scihub22266oqcxt.onion)
... Articles can also be retrieved using a bot in the instant messaging
service Telegram."

------
malaipriya
govt should take action against this piracy site.

~~~
Boothroid
Sci-hub does seem to have its defenders here on HN.

